# I want find vila for rent in holidays in Hurgada



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi!!!

I want find any house in hurgada for rent one week and make my holidays. The problem is we are three persons and I don't find in internet way for find normal price and speak with the owner of the house. 

Anybody have any idea?? 


Thanks!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Go to owners direct . Co . Uk

We have just rented a villa in Gouna for a week - easy stuff

We have used this website for Cyprus and uk - really good and reliable 

Or try home an away 

Mostly English owned properties


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Any number or page of internet??


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Go to owners direct . Co . Uk
> 
> We have just rented a villa in Gouna for a week - easy stuff
> 
> ...


Try also Holiday Lettings | Self Catering Holiday Rentals, Cottages, Villas

which is what I have used many times.


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey I know a local agent that I used before when I stayed in El Gouna. He also works in Hurghada. He is much cheaper than those websites like Holiday Lettings and Owners Direct. They are good if you have no choice but much more expensive. PM me and I will let you know his contact information. 

Regards 
Moe


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

I recently used these guys to rent a nice apartment in El Gouna. I live in Sharm and wanted a cheap getaway, I paid 250 LE a night for myself and 3 friends.

SSH Professional Services | Facebook


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

King.Tut said:


> I recently used these guys to rent a nice apartment in El Gouna. I live in Sharm and wanted a cheap getaway, I paid 250 LE a night for myself and 3 friends.
> 
> SSH Professional Services | Facebook


Thanks, im continue looking:-( 

I call this people but they haven't nothing for this days, is in 29 of June to 6 of July and we are 3 persons 

Thank you alls;-)


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Moe599 said:


> Hey I know a local agent that I used before when I stayed in El Gouna. He also works in Hurghada. He is much cheaper than those websites like Holiday Lettings and Owners Direct. They are good if you have no choice but much more expensive. PM me and I will let you know his contact information.
> 
> Regards
> Moe


Ok, you can write me the number of telephone?? Thanks


----------

